# edge banding



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm planning on building a fair number of shelves out of MDF or plywood (depends on finish needed) to keep wood costs down.

I have found two edge banding styles - one is a double sided chamfer, the other a tongue and groove. 

What are the pro/cons of each? recommendations?

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...es/bit_edgeband_ogee.html#edge_banding_anchor

thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi blurry

I have both types, they work very well , it's so easy to get it just right.

The neat part is you can make the edging a little bit wider to add some mass to the shelf  to help carrier the load..without adding supports..
I like the T & G the best...

=====




blurry said:


> I'm planning on building a fair number of shelves out of MDF or plywood (depends on finish needed) to keep wood costs down.
> 
> I have found two edge banding styles - one is a double sided chamfer, the other a tongue and groove.
> 
> ...


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

great to hear they work well! I was leaning towards the T&V so I'll probably go that route.

thanks!


----------

